# Expired NIE



## g8liman (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi, 

We moved to Barcelona in September last year and we applied for a NIE through a lawyers office before moving and they sent us the paper NIE. We did how ever not know that this was a temporary NIE which expired 3 months after we got it - we thought the NIE was for life and did not notice that it had expired until now when someone pointed it out to us. My question is what do we do now ? do we need to get a new NIE number or can this one be renewed ? if it can be renewed, how do we proceed ? Is the NIE number always like this, temporary ?

We are moving to Valencia in September to go to university there and we wanted to buy a car in Barcelona before moving, is it possible to buy a car with the expired NIE as well as car insurance ?

We are from Iceland btw. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

g8liman said:


> Hi,
> 
> We moved to Barcelona in September last year and we applied for a NIE through a lawyers office before moving and they sent us the paper NIE. We did how ever not know that this was a temporary NIE which expired 3 months after we got it - we thought the NIE was for life and did not notice that it had expired until now when someone pointed it out to us. My question is what do we do now ? do we need to get a new NIE number or can this one be renewed ? if it can be renewed, how do we proceed ? Is the NIE number always like this, temporary ?
> 
> ...


 If you were an EU citizen you would need a residencia for your next NIE so as to prove you have income and healthcare provision. So take that proof along with you when you renew and apply - I'm not sure if Iceland means you'd need some sort of visa??.

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

g8liman said:


> Hi,
> 
> We moved to Barcelona in September last year and we applied for a NIE through a lawyers office before moving and they sent us the paper NIE. We did how ever not know that this was a temporary NIE which expired 3 months after we got it - we thought the NIE was for life and did not notice that it had expired until now when someone pointed it out to us. My question is what do we do now ? do we need to get a new NIE number or can this one be renewed ? if it can be renewed, how do we proceed ? Is the NIE number always like this, temporary ?
> 
> ...


:welcome:

You're correct - the NIE, as in the number, is for life.

A few years ago they started issuing NIE certs which expired after 3 months, so if you needed another certificate after that time, you had to get a new one. Recently they've started issuing certificates without an expiry date again 

Since you live in Spain, the lawyer should have advised you to register as resident. The Spanish govt expects you to do that if you are here, or intend to be here, for 90 consecutive days or more. For that, as jojo says, you will need to prove that you can financially support yourself & that you have healthcare provision. If you are here as students you will also need to prove that you are registered in a recognised educational establishment. I believe the financial requirements are different (lower) for students than for others.

When you register, you will be issued a green certificate with a small push-out 'card'. When you complete the EX18 form, put your NIE number on it. You will keep the same number.

You won't be able to use your expired certificate to buy a car.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

"Recently they've started issuing certificates without an expiry date again"

How recently? And is it dependent on where you apply? 

I got my NIE in Valencia city in Jan. When I opened another bank account with Santander in June, bankie mentioned that the NIE had expired and there would be a charge made to deal with this situation by 'the police' in Madrid. It involved yet another sheaf of papers added to the pile he generated, opening the account. There were no hitches in the process. I had all the right papers. It still took 1hr 45 mins.

The first two bank accounts I opened in Spain, in 2005 with a caja that has since gone bad and La Caixa in 2014, I did not have and was not asked to produce, a NIE.

B.t.w. I had not been in Spain all that time. thus requiring residencia.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chrisnation said:


> "Recently they've started issuing certificates without an expiry date again"
> 
> How recently? And is it dependent on where you apply?


I couldn't tell you exactly, but earlier this year we started hearing reports on this forum of NIE certs without an expiry date being issued, in various areas & also by the Spanish Consulates in the UK

It seems to be the norm now


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> I couldn't tell you exactly, but earlier this year we started hearing reports on this forum of NIE certs without an expiry date being issued, in various areas & also by the Spanish Consulates in the UK
> 
> It seems to be the norm now


So us with the dated one should go and get another one now.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> *If you were an EU citizen you would need a residencia* for your next NIE so as to prove you have income and healthcare provision. So take that proof along with you when you renew and apply - I'm not sure if Iceland means you'd need some sort of visa??.
> 
> Jo xxx


Where do you get these gems from Jo? An EU citizen does *not* need residencia, she/he only needs to register as a resident demonstrating that they meet income and healthcare requirements.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Simon22 said:


> So us with the dated one should go and get another one now.


Only if you need a copy for something, I wouldn't bother until then


Can't remember if you live here, but the green 'residents cert' replaces the NIE cert. for residents, anyway.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> Only if you need a copy for something, I wouldn't bother until then
> 
> 
> Can't remember if you live here, but the green 'residents cert' replaces the NIE cert. for residents, anyway.


Yes I have the green card, although the print is already fading. Won't worry about the NIE, it's on the driving licence anyway.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

jojo said:


> If you were an EU citizen you would need a residencia for your next NIE so as to prove you have income and healthcare provision. So take that proof along with you when you renew and apply - I'm not sure if Iceland means you'd need some sort of visa??.
> 
> Jo xxx


Eh!? You can get a NIE from a consulate in any country that Spain has a NIE dept and never go to Spain at all! Ever! It would be a bit bizarre to do that but maybe you were thinking about buying a Spanish property and never got round to it.

And presumably renew the first one at the same consulate after it expires. 

Healthcare doesn't come into it.

And remember, as I have said - I have opened two bank accounts in Spain with no NIE.


----------

